# Crooked teeth



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Pippi's teeth are much better now than when I got her, but she has a crooked teeth in the front - 1 is twisted almost 45 degrees, and she has a gap between them right at the front. 

Every vet shes seen has wanted to put her under and remove the crooked tooth (despite the fact it causes her no problems at all)

Im just wondering if there is a reason for them wanting to pull it - Is it likely to cause her problems in the future? Her teeth are brushed daily along with RMB's.


----------



## dancingdog (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi, I have posted a question about my chi's mouth. She has had a crooked tooth all her life and the vet see's no reason to remove crooked teeth at all unless they cause pain. The query I have posted is in relation to a lump on her lip but I think that is not related to her crooked tooth.

x


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm not sure if it is likely to cause problems in the future because of it's angle. I would ask your vet if they think it is a likely possibility. 
If it were me, I wouldn't put her under just for that one tooth. If it starts bothering her or she ends up being put under for another procedure, then I would start to think about doing something about it.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

I have no intentions of putting her under anyway - I just want to know why the vets always insist it needs to come out - Their answer is "its crooked, it could cause problem with her eating". But why? There are dogs with teeth missing who still eat their meals no problem, so why do they want it out - Is it a money thing or is there a real reason for it?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Can you post a picture?? They're normally caused by over crowding daisy has anslight cross over on one of her bottom teeth (same as me haha) and her bit is anterior scissor it doesn't effect her at all I have only seen food stuck in it once

I can't see that your vet would want to pull it unless it's causing a problem though :s mine certainly wouldnt


----------

